# Pourquoi acheter l'iPad ?



## iValentin (23 Juin 2010)

J'ai essayé il y a quelques jours l'iPad, et j'avais - avant ce test  -  déjà l'idée de l'acheter. Et mon test n'a fait que confirmer mes  envies !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'aimerai savoir, pourquoi l'iPad !? C'est vrai, il fait les  mêmes choses qu'un ordinateur, à part qu'on peux le transporter.

 Mais ormis ça ? Pourriez-vous me donner quelques "arguments" d'achat  ?


----------



## Flibust007 (23 Juin 2010)

Valentin,

Tu voudrais, en fait qu'on te décide à franchir le pas ...

Va sur le site d'Apple, section Ipad et regarde les vidéos de présentation.
Lis aussi les arguments écrits présentés.

Une fois ceci fait, tu pourras assumer ta décision, comme il se doit.

Ah oui, HORMIS s'écrit comme cela ...

Et il faut un S à j'aimerais.


----------



## Blanketman (24 Juin 2010)

A quoi sert l'iPad, c'est une excellente question!

Pour moi, il s'agissait surtout de ne plus me trimbaler les 2 kilos du macbook (plus le transfo) lorsque je suis en vadrouille. Ça c'est un vrai plus.

Ensuite, je prend et je consulte beaucoup de notes, un peu partout, et pour les deux l'iPad est idéal.

Enfin, consommer du média dessus, surtout au sein d'une app bien faite, c'est vraiment un plaisir.

C'est à toi de voir si tu en auras l'utilité, si ça se trouve tu seras aussi bien avec un iPhone 4 et un ordi portable classique (moi je me passe de l'iPhone).


----------



## iValentin (24 Juin 2010)

Merci à vous deux pour vos conseils.

C'est vrai que l'iPhone 4 à l'air tout aussi bien, mais l'écran est quand même plus petit. Et si on a pas un abonnement pour environ 50 par mois, il a -presque- les mêmes fonctions que n'importe quelle autre téléphone.

Un ordi' portable classique, ce serait un Macbook, mais comme tu l'as dis, il est pas toujours facile à transporter, et il fait quand même 300 en plus.

Donc finalement, l'iPad me convient très bien, et j'en suis convaincu ! 

Et désolé flibust007 pour les deux fautes, j'essaie d'en faire le moins possible, mais bon...


----------



## hyrsut (24 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part mon iPad remplace complètement mon macbook air, qui etait pourtant une référence en terme de taille et de poids. Néanmoins, pour la consultation de contenu, et même le travail (lecture de mail, création de tableau, traitement de texte) on peut au moins l'utiliser partout sans aucune contrainte.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (24 Juin 2010)

Premier test de l'Ipad aujourd'hui en attendant de recevoir celui que j'ai commandé.
Excellente prise en main. Utilisation de Pages et Keynote : vraiment très bien.
Je pense qu'il remplacera tout de suite mon macbook pro dans les réunions et les présentations. Il faut juste s'habituer au clavier.

Il n'y a pas à hésiter.


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2010)

Plus que le remplacement d'autres appareils, l'ipad est à mon sens une nouvelle approche de l'informatique, orientée confort et convivialité.
Confort car léger par rapport à un micro, navigation sur internet vautré sur un canapé. Convivialité car l'ipad passe de main en main simplement, intuitivement. Et je pense que cela favorise le partage par rapport à un ordinateur classique. Il suffit de faire une petite séance photo du petit dernier avec les grands parents pour comprendre cela. Nul besoin d'allumer un ordi, d'aller chercher des chaises et de regarder des photos installé de manière inconfortable. Non, l'ipad circule de main en main, entre le pastis et les olives et les photos sont accessibles à tous.

Sorti de cela, il y a :
- le potentiel gigantesque du tactile qui se trouve décuplé sur un écran de cette taille. Je pense que c'est totalement faux d'imaginer que l'iphone puisse lui arriver à la cheville. 
- une analyse posée nécessaire lorsqu'on souhaite en l'utilisation dans une sphère professionnelle. Cela dépend des pratiques et de l'environnement de travail. Cela peut être excellent comme cauchemardesque.
- je mettrai un bémol sérieux sur la lecture. Étant déjà sujet à des migraines régulières  , je pense que cela n'aura jamais le confort d'un livre. On peut toujours dire qu'on augmente la taille des caractères mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'on est face à un écran qui fatigue. Sur ce terrain, un kindle me paraît bien plus adapté. Il y a en revanche la lecture de magasines et journaux d'informations. Il y a un vrai potentiel mais il va falloir que les éditeurs jouent la carte à fond et ne pas se contenter de fourger des pdf. L'ipad mérite plus que cela et les journaux ont une vraie carte à jouer.

La comparaison avec un iphone est à mon sens totalement hors sujet


----------



## Dagui (27 Juin 2010)

yvos a dit:


> - je mettrai un bémol sérieux sur la lecture. Étant déjà sujet à des migraines régulières  , je pense que cela n'aura jamais le confort d'un livre. On peut toujours dire qu'on augmente la taille des caractères mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'on est face à un écran qui fatigue. Sur ce terrain, un kindle me paraît bien plus adapté.



J'ai l'impression que sur ce point tu n'as pas testé l'iPad. Remarque je n'ai pas testé le Kindle non plus, mais je modérerai tes propos. Si on prend uniquement l'app iBooks, elle est vraiment conçu pour fatiguer les yeux au minimum. En faible luminosité, même si on a déjà réduit la luminosité générale de l'iPad via les réglages, on peut encore la réduire dans iBooks. Et même changer la couleur de fond de page de blanc à sépia.


----------



## samoussa (27 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi acheter l'ipad? C' est, je pense après 1 mois d' utilisation l' appareil mobile idéale. Le plus convivial et le plus pratique de par son rapport capacité/compacité. Je viens d'y downloader mes photos depuis ma carte sd, je vais en envoyer certaines par mail. Je redécouvre Blonde on Blonde de Dylan ( un chef d'&#339;uvre au passage  fan de Dylan comme Steve d'ailleurs !) tout en écrivant ce post. Je synchronise mes notes pour le taf, lis mon journal le matin... Bref plus je l'utilise plus je me rends compte que l'intuition qui m'a poussé à l'acheter dès sa sortie s'avère exacte. J' aime à dire qu' au début mon iPad était un grand iPhone et qu' aujourd'hui c' est mon iPhone qui est un petit iPad! Mais la comparaison s'avère difficile tant pour moi l' iPad dépasse les capacités et le confort de l' iPhone.


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2010)

Dagui a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que sur ce point tu n'as pas testé l'iPad.



Nan tu as raison, je le laisse dans sa boite depuis que je l'ai acheté.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2010)

Dagui a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que sur ce point tu n'as pas testé l'iPad. Remarque je n'ai pas testé le Kindle non plus, mais je modérerai tes propos. Si on prend uniquement l'app iBooks, elle est vraiment conçu pour fatiguer les yeux au minimum. En faible luminosité, même si on a déjà réduit la luminosité générale de l'iPad via les réglages, on peut encore la réduire dans iBooks. Et même changer la couleur de fond de page de blanc à sépia.



J'ai installé l'application iBooks sur mon iPod Touch. Et comme livres, j'ai les Fables de la Fontaine et Les fleurs du mal de Baudelaire. Donc des livres qui ne nécessitent pas forcément une lecture en continu.

Pour une lecture en continu (roman par exemple), je me vois mal passer des heures les yeux rivés sur un écran. Et ça n'a rien à voir avec la taille de l'écran. Donc pour ça, rien ne vaut le bon vieux livre papier.


----------



## Selthis (28 Juin 2010)

Perso, je savais pourquoi j'achetais la bête, mais j'ai vraiment réfléchis longtemps avant de choisir le bon modèle, je m'en sers essentiellement pour mes rendez vous client (je suis dans le oueb), je me disais que le modèle 3G était idéal pour montrer l'avancement d'un site, mais après tout, souvent le site s'affiche mal (en plus avec l'absence du flash) et c'est surtout pour prendre des notes, alors le modèle Wifi me suffit.

C'est un superbe objet, familial et professionnel à la fois.


----------



## ork.ch (29 Juin 2010)

Pour moi l'iPad est une machine de consultation et pas de prod...

Pour la consultation, il est léger, pratique, rapide et... totalement silencieux...

Je ne pensais pas que je l'utiliserais autant...


----------



## mefysto (29 Juin 2010)

@Selthis : pour le flash si tu l'a jailbreaké il y a une application qui permet de l'avoir.

Cela marche pour les pubs mais aussi les vidéos et les sites en flash.

Encore une raison de sauter le pas


----------



## Selthis (30 Juin 2010)

mefysto a dit:


> @Selthis : pour le flash si tu l'a jailbreaké il y a une application qui permet de l'avoir.
> 
> Cela marche pour les pubs mais aussi les vidéos et les sites en flash.
> 
> Encore une raison de sauter le pas



Le problème c'est que je n'ai jamais jailbreaké quoi que ce soit (que ce soitr le Touch, l'iPhone ou l'iPad) alors j'ai peur de faire des conneries 

J'ai mon modèle Wifi de toute façon, mais ce que j'aimerai pouvoir faire, et je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec le Jalibreak, c'est stocker mes sites en local dessus, comme avec Mamp par exemple ?


----------



## WinMac (6 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui me fait hésiter dans l'achat d'un iPad c'est qu'il n'est pas plus sensible en wifi que l'iPod Touch plus ancien et qu'il en est au même niveau zéro pour lire le flash sans qu'il soit jailbreaké


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2010)

WinMac a dit:


> Ce qui me fait hésiter dans l'achat d'un iPad c'est qu'il n'est pas plus sensible en wifi que l'iPod Touch plus ancien et qu'il en est au même niveau zéro pour lire le flash sans qu'il soit jailbreaké



Le Flash sur iPad sans jailbreak, tu n'es pas prêt de le voir car le père Jobs a déclaré le Flash has-been. Et il ne jure que par le HTML5.


----------



## WinMac (6 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le Flash sur iPad sans jailbreak, tu n'es pas prêt de le voir car le père Jobs a déclaré le Flash has-been. Et il ne jure que par le HTML5.


Alors il a fait fort le père Jobs, face au multimédia il vient d'inventer le monomédia  Incapable de faire fonctionner les 2 ! S'il continue cette politique de gamins gâtés il aura peut-être le prix anti-Nobel :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2010)

WinMac a dit:


> Alors il a fait fort le père Jobs, face au multimédia il vient d'inventer le monomédia  Incapable de faire fonctionner les 2 ! S'il continue cette politique de gamins gâtés il aura peut-être le prix anti-Nobel :love:



Quand est sorti le premier iMac, sans lecteur de disquette (dont la suppression était aussi une lubie du père Jobs) ça a pas mal râlé aussi. Presque 12 ans plus tard, le lecteur de disquette a totalement disparu des ordinateurs.


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2010)

Heu... c'est un peu gros l'analogie là quand même nan?  

C'est pas comme si le Flash était un élément majeur du Web tel qu'on le connaît, et qu'il n'avait pas ses supporteurs...  

(Apple amasse peut-être énormément de clients i-machin, n'empêche qu'en face, ils sont toujours plus nombreux... même si le Flash, m'en fous :rateau: ).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Heu... c'est un peu gros l'analogie là quand même nan?
> 
> C'est pas comme si le Flash était un élément majeur du Web tel qu'on le connaît, et qu'il n'avait pas ses supporteurs...
> 
> (Apple amasse peut-être énormément de clients i-machin, n'empêche qu'en face, ils sont toujours plus nombreux... même si le Flash, m'en fous :rateau: ).



Non. Et l'analogie est juste pour démontrer que le père Jobs a du pif, parfois avant tout le monde.

Quant au Flash, avec le succès de l'iPhone, de l'iPad et de l'iPod Touch, je pense qu'il a les moyens de l'envoyer au musée de l'informatique.

En attendant, il n'en veut pas sur les iPad, iPod Touch et iPhone. Donc tu ne l'auras pas.


----------



## samoussa (7 Juillet 2010)

On m'empêchera pas de penser que ça ressemble a une gueguerre d'école primaire et que parfois Steve jobs fait des caprices ( de stars?). même si grossi modo je me fous de flash parfois c'est quand même pénible de se retrouver dans un cul de sac !


----------



## MacSedik (7 Juillet 2010)

bon je pense que la discussion sur le flash est presque sans fin, j'ai mon avis la dessus mais je pense qu'on a tout dit (_*samoussa*_ a bien résumé ce que j'en pense). 

Sinon pourquoi acheter l'iPad? c'est comme même une belle machine d'appoint, pour ma part je me vois bien le prendre à la Fac pour les cours le net, mail...etc (c'est plus léger et accessible qu'un MacBook et plus confortable pour naviguer sur le net dessus qu'un iPhone).


----------

